# Review Of The Wiseled Tactical 2000 Lumen



## Stella_Polaris (Jan 18, 2010)

Some of you might have read my previous two reviews of the predecessor models of the Wiseled Tactical..

Well, recently, I was on the phone with the manager of Wiseled, and he offered me to visit him to have a talk about flashlights and check out the newest release from the manufactory: 

The Wiseled Tactical 2000 Lumen! 

I later left with one that I will now review! 

Once I turned it on..... WOW, what an incredible fload of light! :twothumbs

The Seoul P4 LED's emit a whopping 2,000+ Lumens for 2 hours and 15 minutes (Full Boost) and can last for 24 hours a the lowest setting...







I was also happy to learn that the Tactical does not get hot nearly as quickly as the predecessor version and does thus not throttle down already after 15 minutes.. Actually, I used the Tactical for more than an hour on full boost before it throttled down, but this was barely noticeable!

A feature that I had missed on the earlier versions was some kind of battery indicator, giving you an idea of how much battery power is left..

I am happy to tell you that THIS version has an ingenious inbuilt battery level indicator:

At the tail of the flashlight, a blue or orange flashing light gives you the crucial information needed when you're diving (300 ft submersible!) or when you are out there on a mission where you want to know exactly how much power is left:


Two quick blue flashes: 80 to 100 % charged.
Four quick blue flashes: 60 to 80 % charged.
Two quick orange flashes: 40 to 60 % charged.
Four quick orange flashes: 20 to 40 % charged.
Constant orange: under 20 % left
Here's a link to a Youtube video that I made to show you the Wiseled Tactical in action. 

NOTE THAT I ENGAGE THE 500 WATT STROBE DURING THIS VIDEO, SO PLEASE WEAR YOUR SUNGLASSES! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czDbn0ufJDU&feature=player_embedded

As you can see, the tail flashes.. in this example telling you that the Tactical is fully charged.

Another update: The charging cradle does not emit an orange light during charging (full charge takes an estimated 3 hours from a totally run-out battery):











More great news:

Soon - on the Wiseled site - IRDA will become availible for the Tactical so that you can make your very own settings to the flashlight via a PC with IRDA or via an IRDA dongle! :twothumbs

All goes throught the tail that will turn constant blue during the process:









Now for some beam shots... As you can see from the black surroundings, all of them have been taking in complete darkness! 

The Tactical 2,000 literally turns night into day!

On this pic, there are some bushes along the road.. you cannot see them:






Now you can... 






Here's a shot taking inside a pitch black park. There's 200 yards distance to the bushes at the back:






From some back yards:
















Is anyone hiding under those stairs? I'd better check!






The Tactical has no problem throwing its beam up to the 5th. floor of this building:






Or onto this other building that's 200 yards away:







:goodjob:, Wiseled! :twothumbs


----------



## waddup (Jan 18, 2010)

looks good for many reasons..

edit,  just saw the price !

thats a lot of money.........


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 18, 2010)

Did they fix

-Charging port rotting out when used for dive use.
-Battery is drained when unit is in storage.


Mac


----------



## Croyde (Jan 18, 2010)

The UPS man arrived with my Tactical light about 15 minutes ago, whilst I was reading this review. My initial impression of the light is very positive.

Flemming kindly included the tail standing cradle charger for the light, even though I had not included this on my order. That really is excellent customer service.

I now have to wait about 4 hours for it to get dark enough to be able to see the light in action.


----------



## Croyde (Jan 18, 2010)

waddup said:


> looks good for many reasons..
> 
> edit,  just saw the price !
> 
> thats a lot of money.........


 

I just sent you a PM


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Jan 18, 2010)

cmacclel said:


> Did they fix
> 
> -Charging port rotting out when used for dive use.
> -Battery is drained when unit is in storage.
> ...


 
- Like with a diver's watch, please rinse it in fresh water and let it dry after exposure to salt water before re-charging the flashlight...

- As to the battery, here's what the Wiseled FAQ's says about that:

"The battery in the WiseLED Tactical is based on 3 lithium Ion (18650) cell packs 3.7 volt each, combined serially = 11.1volt, 5.2Amp and the battery in the WiseLED Compact is based on 2 lithium Ion (18650) cell packs, 3.7 volt each, combined serially = 7.4volt, 2.6Amp. Lithium ion batteries have a lot of advantages but need to be handled correctly.
If you want your battery to last for years *you need to fully charge it at least once every month*. The Li-ion batteries chemistry is not able to survive longer periods without energy so if not charged with a timely interval your batteries will get less efficient and the chemistry inside will eventually give up. So therefore remember to fully recharge your flashlight before storing it for longer periods."


----------



## sledhead (Jan 18, 2010)

Stella:: Great video! I also have used my new tactical for extended times with no throttling down . Check out my review in the review section. I have some other beam shots.!

Cmacclel: Standby is now 5yrs and the tailight theoretically can run for 50 days. Never heard of the other problem but hopefully it has been addressed. 

Croyde: Right on time!


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Jan 18, 2010)

Sledhead,

I read your excellent review! Great stuff! :twothumbs


----------



## Croyde (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes right on time and now topping up in the charger for use later this evening .


----------



## sledhead (Jan 18, 2010)

Stella: Thanks! It must have been great visiting with Flemming. I'm sure it was very "enlightening".


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Jan 18, 2010)

We had some Expressos and a long chat about flashlights. Flemming is a great guy! :thumbsup:


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 18, 2010)

*The Li-ion batteries chemistry is not able to survive longer periods without energy so if not charged with a timely interval your batteries will get less efficient and the chemistry inside will eventually give up.*



That statement is 100% false and actually backwards. Lithium cells are used because the self dishcharge rate is very low. It has nothing to do with the batteries it has to due with the light itself draining the batteries while in storage. I had a diver E-Mail me and state that his charging port rotted away and he said he always rinses his equipment off with fresh water after a dive.

Hopefully they will at least include the SS battery port plug going forward. Also for such an expensive light with NON USER replaceable batteries and from a company that recently closed I would be nervouse on purchasing such an expensive non user repairable light.

Mac


----------



## Croyde (Jan 18, 2010)

The light is supplied with a plug to block off the charging connector on the base of the light. 

I must say that my initial impressions or of a light that has been designed and built to a very high standard.


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 18, 2010)

Croyde said:


> The light is supplied with a plug to block off the charging connector on the base of the light.
> 
> I must say that my initial impressions or of a light that has been designed and built to a very high standard.


 

I agree there products are very high quality.........I was the first to review the WiseLed Tactical. Also it seems like the price went up significantly. I thought back then these where on special for under $500 now there almost $900 :wow:

Mac


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Jan 18, 2010)

Forgot to mention that Flemming programmed the Tactical for me to give it the maximum strobe level.. what he calls the "puke" level! 

I can tell you that this strobe is nasty! Tried to capture it in my video, but in real life it really turns your stomach!


----------



## Croyde (Jan 18, 2010)

cmacclel said:


> I agree there products are very high quality.........I was the first to review the WiseLed Tactical. Also it seems like the price went up significantly. I thought back then these where on special for under $500 now there almost $900 :wow:
> 
> Mac


 
They can still be bought for much closer to $500 than $900 if you speak nicely to Flemming. So agreed, they are not a budget light but there again they are not a budged spec either .


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 18, 2010)

How do they figure 500watt strobe? 7x x 3watt LED = 21 watts?

Mac


----------



## Jida (Jan 18, 2010)

Maybe he meant it like "Whaaaaaat!!!" so it was 500 whaaaaat (holla/raise the roof/ya feel me)!


----------



## MrGman (Jan 18, 2010)

cmacclel said:


> How do they figure 500watt strobe? 7x x 3watt LED = 21 watts?
> 
> Mac


 

If its really 2000 out the front lumens its got to be more than 30 watts real power consumption. the best high power Light I tested putting out 1710 lumens at turn on was drawing 28 watts of power. This would have to draw more. I am having a hard time believing its a real 2000 out the front lumens, may be more like 1500. Sure wish I could test it, another time, perhaps. If its 2K at the source I could believe its 24 watts of power, roughly. Nice beam overall.


----------



## Magic Matt (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry, but I'm having a little trouble with the maths....

The P4 puts out a maximum of 240 lumens, doesn't it? With a really good reflector and front glass, that's 90% transmission, so no more than 216 lumens per emitter.

There are 7 emitters, so that's 7 x 216 lumens = 1512 lumens max.


...so yes, I'd have to agree with MrGman, this is a 1500 lumen flashlight. Looks like a superb bit of kit anyway though!


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 19, 2010)

Magic Matt said:


> Sorry, but I'm having a little trouble with the maths....
> 
> The P4 puts out a maximum of 240 lumens, doesn't it? With a really good reflector and front glass, that's 90% transmission, so no more than 216 lumens per emitter.
> 
> ...


 
Yah, it’s basically a complicated Elektrolumens Shadeslayer, 7x P4s. I can’t imagine it’s more then 1,400 lumens. Also how on earth it runs an hour before throttling down because of heat seems kind of crazy, after 15 minuets my Shadeslayer becomes very hot “almost can’t touch the head” and it has incredible heat sinking “like all Wayne’s lights” probably the best in the world if I may say:twothumbs.


----------



## Przemo(c) (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice review, thanks!
Could you tell. pls if the beam's width / flood is similar to their internet 3D presentation (very, very wide)?

Are you planning to make some outdoor comparison beamshots with other lights of similar lumens? 
Sorry, maybe it's only the exposure of you camera, but from the beamshots you made that light doesn't bowl me over somehow :thinking:.... But as I said - maybe it's only aperture / exposure issue.
Thanks!
Rgds


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Jan 19, 2010)

cmacclel said:


> How do they figure 500watt strobe? 7x x 3watt LED = 21 watts?
> 
> Mac


 
The strobe level emitted from the Tactical equals the same amount of light emitted from a 500 Watt strobe bulb...



Magic Matt said:


> Sorry, but I'm having a little trouble with the maths....
> 
> The P4 puts out a maximum of 240 lumens, doesn't it? With a really good reflector and front glass, that's 90% transmission, so no more than 216 lumens per emitter.
> 
> ...


 
Wiseled uses the latest release P4's and it's also a question of using the best BIN out there... which Wiseled does. Also, the Tactical doesn't get NEAR as hot as the predecessor model which makes it throttle down much less quickly. As stated, after approx. an hour of use in full boost, it throttled down a bit. 



Przemo(c) said:


> Very nice review, thanks!
> Could you tell. pls if the beam's width / flood is similar to their internet 3D presentation (very, very wide)?
> 
> Are you planning to make some outdoor comparison beamshots with other lights of similar lumens?
> ...


 
Agreed... pics don't do the Tactical as much justice as I'd wished. I don't have a fancy camera and am not a pro photographer..

Imho, best pic is the one of the bushes along the road getting lit up, and the one showing the intense beam on the facade of the house @ the fifth floor...

Also, please tell me WHAT other ligth to compare it with? I have a very hard time thinking of any?


----------



## sledhead (Jan 19, 2010)

Przemo(c) said:


> Very nice review, thanks!
> Could you tell. pls if the beam's width / flood is similar to their internet 3D presentation (very, very wide)?
> 
> Are you planning to make some outdoor comparison beamshots with other lights of similar lumens?
> ...



Przemo(c): Check out my outdoor beamshots in my review- in the review section. Have several comparison shots. :thumbsup:


----------



## Barrie (Jan 19, 2010)

Price: 
GBP £502.72 ex VAT with VAT that's almost £600 = 2-3 week pay for me 
its very nice but way out of my price range :mecry:


----------



## HKJ (Jan 19, 2010)

Stella_Polaris said:


> Also, please tell me WHAT other ligth to compare it with? I have a very hard time thinking of any?



Something like this bunch:


----------



## Croyde (Jan 19, 2010)

The more I use this light, the more I like the simplicity of the user interface provided by the two buttons.
 
In terms of output the closest I had to compare it with was the Malkoff MC-E and when the Tactical is set to 20% mode in a ceiling bounce test both lights do to my eyes produce a similar level of output. On high this light certainly puts out far more lumens than the LF IMR-M6 I was running, I don't have it now to compare them side by side but I can tell this from lighting the same areas and recalling the difference in throw and the area illuminated. Also, I think that the shots in the other review thread clearly demonstrate the overall level of performance.
 
As for heat, whilst I have yet to run it on high for an extended period of time yet, when having it on high for 5 or 10 minutes the head just gets slightly warm. Other high output lights that I have tried would have been very warm / hot within the same period of time.
 
So all told, I would not hesitate in recommending this light.


----------



## sledhead (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Juggernaut! Seeing is believing. I'll have it at PF14 and you can compare. Also, make sure you check out my review for more comparisons.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 20, 2010)

sledhead said:


> Hey Juggernaut! Seeing is believing. I'll have it at PF14 and you can compare. Also, make sure you check out my review for more comparisons.


 
Yah! I totally forgot about seeing you again at PF14:thumbsup:! Can’t wait to try it out, and compare it against my Shadeslayer-7, wonder how it would do against the Cardboard Hexagon Box light!? Just kidding:laughing:! Always wanted to see a wiseled in person:twothumbs.


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Jan 20, 2010)

No problem getting to see a Wiseled Tactical in real life...

And trust me.. once you turn on that light, you won't believe your eyes! 

There are still plentiful Wiseled Tactical 2000's to be had with a 35 % discount, so PM me if you're interested. :thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't blame the lumen guess-ers for being doubtful but I really have a feeling the Tactical is fairly close to it's stated output. My older Tactical is still ridiculously bright even at 1500 stated lumens. Given that there's been two years of LED improvement since mine was upgraded I wouldn't be surprised at all if it a true 1800-2000 lumens. 

*Neofab Legion II
76 lux (742 stated lumens) *

*AE PL24/S 24W HID
100 lux (1300 stated lumens)

AE Xenide25 25W HID
126 lux (1500 stated lumens)

WE Boxer 24W HID GenIII
151 lux (1800 stated lumens)

WiseLED 1500 Upgrade
164 lux (1500 stated lumens)

Costco 35W HID
296 lux (3200 stated lumens)

Microfire K3500 HID
305 lux (3500 stated lumens)

Vector POB
326 lux (3200 stated lumens)*


Remember, my light is outdated now. Also, see sledhead's review in which he compares beamshot's of the new Tactical 2000 with the Polarion PH40, the benchmark of HID performance. It's obvious to me that the Tactical is outputting an impressive amount of light since typically the PH40 makes every other LED light look pretty silly. Since I'm so familiar with the Polarion's the beamshots were a bit shocking since the Tactical made a good showing.


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Jan 29, 2010)

That's great info right there, patriot! :twothumbs


----------



## MrGman (Jan 30, 2010)

Patriot said:


> I don't blame the lumen guess-ers for being doubtful but I really have a feeling the Tactical is fairly close to it's stated output. My older Tactical is still ridiculously bright even at 1500 stated lumens. Given that there's been two years of LED improvement since mine was upgraded I wouldn't be surprised at all if it a true 1800-2000 lumens.
> 
> *Neofab Legion II*
> *76 lux (742 stated lumens) *
> ...


 
what are these "lux" numbers. are they supposed to be in Thousands with a K behind them or did you take these at some long distance you didn't mention? What's missing here???


----------



## sledhead (Jan 30, 2010)

Just saw that WiseLed was posting in the "Manufacturer" thread. Everyone should check out what they have to say.
Also here is something for the naysayers!


Hi all,

A little FYI, you might find interesting 

We have just had the light output of our Tactical 2000 measured by a company called Delta (http://www.madebydelta.com), which - among other things - specializes in light and optics. They have the equipment necessary to measure light output precisely and we are very proud to be able to state, that the Tactical HAS in fact an output of 2000 lumens!

Flashlights are often measured in LED LUMENS, which is the amount of light emitted directly from the LEDs, not taking into account the loss of light introduced by the lens and reflector. But the WiseLED Tactical has a light output of 2000 lumens measured "outside" the flashllight, so - in other words - the 2000 lumens are the actual light YOU SEE and not a theoretical number. That is now measured and certified 

Martine,
WiseLED

There was no doubt in my mind. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Mar 6, 2010)

Glad this finally got sorted out! :thumbsup:


----------



## MrGman (Mar 7, 2010)

In order for this light to put out 2000 lumens OTF from 7 Seoul P4 LEDs that would be 285 lumens each out the front. Having tested many LEDs myself I know that many of the high power ones can have a much higher momentary peak output reading than what they will put out steady state. Once the phosphor warms up the numbers come down dramatically. I can believe the 240 to 215 lumens per LED as out the front numbers during continuous running. I cannot believe 285 lumens per LED out the front continuously. I could see that captured from a peak turn on reading. 

I would love to see the output charted over the first 5 minutes from absolute instantaneous turn on to see how it truly performs.

Not saying it isn't a good light. but I still don't believe its a true 2000 lumens output real world more than 3 seconds type of output.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 8, 2010)

MrGman said:


> what are these "lux" numbers. are they supposed to be in Thousands with a K behind them or did you take these at some long distance you didn't mention? What's missing here???




Sorry for the late response Gman. They are lux numbers but only relative to each other and therefore not helpful or meaningful apart from one another. It was just some quick testing that I did to check the relative output in order to determine if the stated lumens were anywhere near what is claimed. Based off of them it seems as if WiseLED's numbers could be close to what is stated. 

What you mentioned about instantaneous peak output is a great point and very valid since I've followed your tests as well.


----------



## 276 (Mar 8, 2010)

From when i last talked to Wiseled they said they are using XP-G in the tactical and not Seoul.


----------



## MrGman (Mar 8, 2010)

That would make the lumens output count right on target but then the optics wouldn't make sense. It would be a floody beam from XP-G's under those optics and the beam pattern samples I have seen isn't one big flood monster? I have seen optics in front of the XP-G's claiming to be the "narrow" beam profile and there was nothing narrow about it. 

So I are still confused


----------



## 276 (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll see if i can take a look at my tactical.


----------



## 276 (Mar 8, 2010)

Can't really tell on mine if i stare at the optics its looks like it could be right, i am not going to take it apart. The tactical is floody at a distance but within say 30ft it does have a hotspot.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 9, 2010)

Well, this is all good info but the prime question targeted in recent posts has been the lumen output. If XPGs are indeed being used, that sort of solves the lumen dilemma. Whether it's floody or not is effected by so many factors, including but limited to, the focal length and optic type. Obviously the beam is much more focused that the naked LED but more diffused than what we typically see from reflectored lights. Judging from the beam profile, it doesn't seem to collimate nearly as well as the TIR in the LX2 but still throws reasonably well looking at comparison shots with HID. 

Perhaps WiseLED will chime in and confirm or deny the XPGs.


----------



## mcWise (Mar 17, 2010)

Here's a little tech update on the Tactical:
The spot is 4 degrees and the flood is 6 degrees, and, yes, we use the XPG from Cree. The output won't drop below 2000 lumens for at least 20 min. If you use the flashlight under water, it will continue to have a 2000 lumens output. It depends on the weather conditions and how you use it. If you don't move around with the flashlight and it's a very hot day with no wind at all, the output will drop after 20 minutes, but in cold weather - and if you move around with the light, which cools it off - it'll keep the 2000 lumens for longer than 20 minutes.

Flemming,
WiseLED


----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 18, 2010)

Did anyone tried to measure the lux readings?


----------



## Patriot (Mar 22, 2010)

mcWise said:


> Here's a little tech update on the Tactical:
> The spot is 4 degrees and the flood is 6 degrees, and, yes, we use the XPG from Cree. The output won't drop below 2000 lumens for at least 20 min. If you use the flashlight under water, it will continue to have a 2000 lumens output. It depends on the weather conditions and how you use it. If you don't move around with the flashlight and it's a very hot day with no wind at all, the output will drop after 20 minutes, but in cold weather - and if you move around with the light, which cools it off - it'll keep the 2000 lumens for longer than 20 minutes.
> 
> Flemming,
> WiseLED




There's "XP-G" confirmation from WiseLED, along with beam profile info.

Thank you Flemming! :thumbsup:


----------



## ptolemy (Mar 27, 2010)

until a unbiasted 3rd party, which past track of excellent in testing, tests these numbers, all they are is mere speculation by each party

nice light, no doubt, but let's not tatoo these numbers until someone confirms it


----------



## Patriot (Mar 29, 2010)

ptolemy said:


> until a unbiasted 3rd party, which past track of excellent in testing, tests these numbers, all they are is mere speculation by each party




The XP-G LEDs have been confirmed on the newest Tactical right here by the manufacturer. WiseLED reps have stated here that the Tactical was verified at 2000 lumens in an IS. Even if if we assume WiseLED representatives are lying through their teeth and the light doesn't hold 2000 lumens but instead falls to 1800, or within 5% of stated output, it's still fantastically bright. Is 1800+ lumens within the realm of realism for 7 X XPG's? Well, of course it is. Finally, The older "1500" Tactical tested brighter than a "1800" bulb lumen Wolf Eyes Boxer HID light, indicating that they don't have a history of terribly overstating lumens.

Maybe I'm just wondering at what point we're going to give WiseLED and reviewers of this light credit. I'm not aware of any other 7 x XP-G light that's currently available especially combined with this light's list of other attractive attributes and reasonably small size. The SR-90 perhaps will surpass it with regards to output but it's sheer size sort of places it in a different catergory to my way of thinking. Given the two opposing formulas the WiseLED may seem like the more practical option some buyers.


----------



## Croyde (Mar 29, 2010)

Well all I can say from my own experience is having had 1,000 lumen rated setups which have included a Surefire M6 running the LF lamp and a custom Maglite fitted with an Osram Ostar is that the Wiseled Tactical totally blows them away. The sheer volume of light produced along with the throw and side spill has to be seen to be believed. Also and a big plus for me is that if you wish you can run this light at full power for an extended period of time with no concerns about it overheating or throttling back unduly. Granted this is not a very scientific response but it is a case of seeing is believing from my perspective.


----------



## polarion (Aug 29, 2010)

Last rumors from Wiseled mentions a new Tactical with a certified OTF in exess of 3000Lumen.
Same size, some cooling fins though.


----------



## KRUSHDUDE (Aug 29, 2010)

Do you know if the current Wiseled tactical will be upgradeable to this new version or is it a whole new light?


----------



## 276 (Aug 29, 2010)

polarion said:


> Last rumors from Wiseled mentions a new Tactical with a certified OTF in exess of 3000Lumen.
> Same size, some cooling fins though.



That has my attention.


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 30, 2010)

I really hope they make it with ether a changeable battery pack or one that we could change the batteries ourselves - because IMO they would sell more, this is why I dont want to own one any more - but they are an incredible light :thumbsup:


----------



## bigchelis (Aug 30, 2010)

To the OP or anybody out there with a WiseLED Tactical 2000 lumen light.


Please send it to me. I will test it for out the front lumens

*So far I have done these:*
Howitzer 3 MC-E = 1450ish OTF = 1220 after 3min
SR90 sST-90 LED = 1480ish OTF = 1200 after 3min
VARA2000 SST-90 = 1800ish OTF = 1280ish after 3 min
VARA2000 SST-90 Copper = 2200 OTF = 1800ish after 3 minutes
PCC built SSR-90 2D Mag = 2300 OTF and 1800 OTF after 4 minutes (big copper heatsink).
VARA2000 CBT-90 Copper slug= 2390ish and 1800ish after 3 minutes.



I think this WiseLed Tactical will not even hit 1500 OTF and MrGman was being a nice guy suggesting it would


P4 at 200 OTF each x 7 = 1400 at best and then put into heat issues...800 after 4 mintues


Somebody prove me wrong and send me your WiseLED 2000 please:thumbsup:


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 30, 2010)

bigchelis said:


> P4 at 200 OTF each x 7 = 1400 at best and then put into heat issues...800 after 4 mintues



AFAIK current Wiseled tactical uses Cree XP-G...


----------



## KRUSHDUDE (Sep 7, 2010)

Wisled updated their site: They now claim 2300 lumens in continuous mode and 2600 lumens in boost mode for the Tactical. Their website divetorches.com, which measures and compares performance among a variety of dive lights, claims 2823 lumens OTF for the Tactical. Higher boost?


----------



## bigchelis (Sep 9, 2010)

I will be testing one soon thanks to a fellow CPF member


----------



## romteb (Sep 11, 2010)

bigchelis said:


> I will be testing one soon thanks to a fellow CPF member



Drum rolls...can't wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## bkumanski (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry guys for the wait, I forgot my Tactical at work. As soon as I can, Big C will have one in the mail for real testing. (BTW, mine is supposed to be the XPG model at 2000 lumens) We shall see


----------



## KRUSHDUDE (Sep 15, 2010)

I have the latest version (2300 lumens, 2800 in boost mode according to Flemming, programmable). It doesn't have the tightest hot spot, so not the best thrower - not much spill either - but it puts out an incredible amount of light, especially for its size. I grab it every several days and fire it up, just to be amazed.


----------



## Watts Up! (Sep 24, 2010)

polarion said:


> Last rumors from Wiseled mentions a new Tactical with a certified OTF in exess of 3000Lumen.
> Same size, some cooling fins though.




Do you have any more info on this one? availability, cost etc?


----------



## plata0190 (Oct 3, 2010)

Some things:
1) new model 2300 is better than old 2000? the power is the only difference?
2) What is taillight function?

3)I have a discount but i live in Italy. Do you guess if i use this discount on wiseled.com they sell to Itay?
4) when you keep the light in your hand in turbo mode does it come hot?
5) Why on wiseled.com they says 2200 - 2600 when is 2300 in high and 2823 in turbo?
5) What is real lumen OTF in high and turbo?

6) Does throw down in high mode? how much lumens and after how much time?
- In turbo mode thow down faster?
for ex. in 72F ambiental temp, using the wiseled in turbo mode does remain to the max power for least 3 minutes?

thanks


----------



## tre (Oct 4, 2010)

bigchelis said:


> I will be testing one soon thanks to a fellow CPF member


 I will be VERY surprised if it puts out even 1500 lumens after 3 minutes. I am guessing it will be more like 1200.


----------



## wise (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi 
you all got to see this site called www.divetorches.com here you can see measured data on The WiseLED Tactical and other lights lights like 50 HIDs !! even if it's WiseLED doing this page it's actually valid and measured!! there is also some educational stuff that will teach you guys something about light

One thing many get wrong is single spot lux readings as a means to evaluate how bright a light is in Lumens, this is really not the way to do it. 
A spot Lux readings gives an value that you can use as a way to evaluate how far the beam can reach.
But high spot lux readings has an offside meaning that the overall efficeincy in Lumen will be very low

So please enjoy this new site

Rgds
Wise, Flemming


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2010)

bigchelis said:


> I will be testing one soon thanks to a fellow CPF member




Finally, an established tester with one of the newer renditions of the light. 

I think the Wiseled is one of the most misunderstood, underestimated lights
that's ever talked about here at CPF. Having owned version 1 and 2 they've both performed beyond expectation and exceed the lumen output of many 24-24W HID lights. Additionally, I think you'll find it provides one of the most usable and smooth beams of any high output light you've tested. Looking forward to your thoughts and test results!


----------



## DM51 (Oct 14, 2010)

bigchelis said:


> I will be testing one soon thanks to a fellow CPF member


I hope it doesn't melt your sphere, LOL


----------



## Wannabullet (Oct 17, 2010)

That thing is awesome


----------



## plata0190 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have bought the wiseled tactical and arrived today.
amazing 

- where is situated the infrared port, on the charger plug or is the little grey spot outside near connector?
- The tail light function is not so useful for me.
- when charging there are any orange led on optics
- to program it is required wiseled irda or equvalent irda will works?


Important think: when already turn the wiseled on, it blinked 4 times in orange... this sounds that has not been fully charged. Is normal that?

thanks


----------



## 276 (Oct 18, 2010)

As soon as you get it you need to charge it, it doesn't come with a full charge.


----------



## plata0190 (Oct 20, 2010)

plata90 said:


> - where is situated the infrared port, on the charger plug or is the little grey spot outside near connector?
> - when charging there are any orange led on optics
> - to program it is required wiseled irda or equvalent irda will works?
> thanks



Some one can reply to these faqs please?
Wiseled says that battery life is about 3 hours in high mode: 2300 lumen, but mine battery is discharged after 2 hours in high... The battery is bad?


----------



## plata0190 (Oct 20, 2010)

One more thing: is normally that the button A is not coming up propely? sometimes get stuck into... button B isn't stucking..


----------



## plata0190 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think mine have bad battery because when the light is in water in the sea in high mode the battery life is about 2.32 hours and not 3 like tells site.

And taillight indicator has fault because indicate 100-80 % for 15 minutes and 20-0 % for more than 60 minutes.

Today i have charged it fully for the second time and the tail light after 4 hours of full charge, blinked continuosly in blue. What does it mean?


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Oct 21, 2010)

@Plata90 

Did instructions come with the WiseLED? 

Honestly, i don't know  but i guess instructions will help you, or else you should try to contact WiseLED if something is wrong


----------



## BillyHow (Oct 22, 2010)

It's hard to accept a torch without a replaceable battery. Sending it back isn't an option on a camping trip when a spare is so handy!


----------



## plata0190 (Oct 23, 2010)

I did some pictures to the optics and seems internally schratched. Take a look: 
instructions didn't come but only 3 sheets the same of pdf on website


----------



## Patriot (Oct 27, 2010)

Plata, you've got so many complaints (either real or perceived) with your light that it's hard to even know where to start addressing the various matters you've brought up. For now I'll probably just share my thoughts on your most recent post. I believe that the two lines at 12 and 8 O'clock are wires, not scratches. 

If you're referring to the very fine marks and bubbles scattered throughout the molded optic, I think that you're being unnecessarily picky. The clear acrylic material is difficult to mold to perfection and often has imperfections cast right into it. This is even true of high grade optical glass in that if you look through it with back lighting it sometimes appears to posses many flaws. 

Even careful handling of acrylics can yield minor scratches so it doesn't surprise me that you can see a few, especially when blown up to 5X it's actual size in a photo. If it was mine I wouldn't really be troubled by it.

With regards to the other matters, it might be prudent to take them up with the manufacturer. 

Good luck man.


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm back, guys...

So now I got the new WiseDive Torch...

http://www.wisedive.com/wisedive_products_handheld_custom_divetorch.htm
 
:thumbsup:

Maybe I should make a review of it?


----------



## Glenn7 (Jul 6, 2011)

If you don't you will be seen as a stirrer bating us and might get banned  just joking mate I'd love to hear your thoughts on it.

I only had a quick look but can the head of the wisedive be connected straight to the body without the cord - because this is the main reason I don't want to buy/own a wiseled torch because I want to be able to change the batteries or even the battery pack myself.


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Jul 7, 2011)

Okay, I will see if I can make a review soon....


----------



## 276 (Jul 8, 2011)

I look forward to your review, is the UI the same by chance.


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Jul 14, 2011)

276 said:


> I look forward to your review, is the UI the same by chance.


 
No, the UI is different, or to be more precise, there is only one "button" for the UI...

Anyway, haven't forgotten you, guys, but my camera is broken and I only have my iPhone to take pics at the moment. Add to that the lousy weather here!


----------



## bickford (Oct 8, 2011)

Does anyone here has tested the new wiseled flashlight 3300 lumens ??

http://www.wiseled.com/wiseled_products_tactical_flashlight.htm

I would like to know if 3300 lumens is true ... its seems impressive for me.

Thank you for your feedback

BICKFORD


----------



## plata0190 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have the wisedive 3300 one.
Have tested with a luxmeter of 20 Eur, and his output is about 37000 lux at 1m, i'm not sure of this measurement

Anyone know how to install on the Wisedive handheld frontring, a Wiseled 2600 diffuser?

I can't understand why into the optic of my flashight a silicon drop appeare. Is a bit drop, that you'll not see clearly in the pic but i'm asking if it disturbes or hinders the correct light beam?

See attached some pics











thank you


----------



## bickford (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.

I would like to know if this flashlight is more powerful than the Fenix TK70.

The beam of the wiseled is throwing of flooding ?

Thanks 

BICKFORD


----------



## romteb (Oct 13, 2011)

Plata90 measurement for the wiseled at 1 meter is 37000 Lux, the TK70 is around 100000 lux at the same distance, such a difference was to be expected granted the optical design of each torch giving the wiseled a floody beam, yet 37000 lux is nothing to sneeze at, that beam must be spectacular.


----------



## pee10755 (Oct 17, 2011)

+1 for review.


----------



## bickford (Oct 17, 2011)

I have bought the new Wiseled in the begining of octobre and ... never received .

Hard to contact the compagny , they are in the process of moving warehouse... 

BICK


----------



## 276 (Oct 17, 2011)

that sucks!!

that explains why they never answered any emails i sent them for the past few weeks.


----------



## bickford (Oct 22, 2011)

A brief report of the rapid tactical Wiseled NG 3300 lumens , It was hard to received it ! ...
http://www.wiseled.com/

Good points :

- the same size that the 2 D maglite
- Charging System with LED per color
- System of flashing to notify the remaining battery in the tailcap.
- Programming with computeur of strobe, safety devices.
- The 2-year warranty on hardware.


Bad points :

- The price, with 2 / 3 accessories bang for 900 euros ...
- The battery owner to repurchase after its death.
- Power, 3200 lumens indicated, but for me about 2000 lumens.
(marketing lumens ...)
- ANSI obviously not enforced.
- Light comes in a cardboard vulgar, striped lamp on several places.
- The beam or both of the flood or throw (personal opinion).
- No commercial service to poop, enormous delays, logistical rotten.
- To set the lamp must be an infrared port, impractical, often bug during testing.
- The software that allows the end to change the strobe and trigger thermal battery. (We would have preferred to be able to change the order of modes / remove etc ...)
- The strobe does not turn on instantly, the torch lights steadily for 2 seconds before strobe (no surprise).
- Diffusing filters are of very poor quality, vulgar piece of round plastic without support, 25 euros each ...

General Note 20 ---> 12 / 20.

A fénix TK70 / a JETBeam RRT3 XML are more powerful and less expensive.
use batteries that are found everywhere, also have a strobe and several power modes.

BICK


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Mar 16, 2012)

Stella_Polaris said:


> No, the UI is different, or to be more precise, there is only one "button" for the UI...
> 
> Anyway, haven't forgotten you, guys, but my camera is broken and I only have my iPhone to take pics at the moment. Add to that the lousy weather here!



I plan to get a review of the Wiseled Tactical NG 3,300 lumen and Wisedive Custom 3,300 lumen up today...


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 16, 2012)

Stella_Polaris said:


> No, the UI is different, or to be more precise, there is only one "button" for the UI...
> 
> Anyway, haven't forgotten you, guys, but my camera is broken and I only have my iPhone to take pics at the moment. Add to that the lousy weather here!






Stella_Polaris said:


> I plan to get a review of the Wiseled Tactical NG 3,300 lumen and Wisedive Custom 3,300 lumen up today...



Wow, that's some spell of weather!


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Mar 16, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> Wow, that's some spell of weather!



Summer 2011 here in Denmark really was awful with buckets of rain almost every day... now, I like taking beamshots also outside, and while the Wiseled flashlights can cope with lots of rain and even diving, my iPhone / camera can't. Plus I hate poor pics due to dreary weather.

Add to that lots of extra things to do at work didn't leave me any time to do the review.... it's up now, though. Better late than never.


----------

